# Any reason to shred canceled checks from closed account?



## DebBrown (Sep 14, 2010)

I have boxes of canceled checks that my mother saved for years.  She passed away last December and the accounts are now closed.  DH would like to shred everything but I can't imagine what risk there is in just tossing it all.

Deb


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 14, 2010)

I would be on the safe side. Even if you are protected, someone may try to steal her identity or use checks to go on spending spree at mom and pop type businesses. We have people try to use closed accounts on occasion. A friend who also owns a business recently had some checks from an open account taken and the thief went on 20k spending spree at checking cashing locations. The check cashing store even successfully cashed a check that had a stop payment. I know it's a hassle but it could be worth some aggravation to someone. Regretfully people do steal identities of deceased.


----------



## BevL (Sep 14, 2010)

I personally would chuck them. 

Alternatively, I use a service where I drop documents off and get a certificate they've been shredded.  It's not that expensive - $10 a box, and that's a banker's box as full as you can stuff it.  For a few dollars, it might be worth it.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 14, 2010)

*Shred*

I would shred them just to avoid any possible hassles or headaches, either for you or for someone who could be the recipient of a bad check written off the closed account.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Sep 14, 2010)

Be on the safe side and shred them.  I am careful about identity theft.  We had a BIG issue.  I called a hotel inquiring about rates etc.. a year or so later someone from the town that the hotel was in used our name after robbing someone with the same last name as us.  What a mess....The person had our info from when I requested the hotel to mail us info.  Police in that town and my home town were involved in this problem....  Took a long time to end.  Finally my home town police and an attorney ended it....


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 14, 2010)

There's so little danger in stealing the identity of a deceased person on a closed account, that I'd pitch 'em. Unless you are shredding a ton of other stuff (using a commercial- truck mounted shredder that's going to a recycler) anyway, don't worry about it. JMO

Jim Ricks


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd be more concerned about someone stealing information from the comment section on the check - the reason the check was written field - or possibly account numbers or signatures written on the back of the check where a private party may have deposited a check to their own account.

I'd say shred them just to be safe.  Not so much for your mother's name, but for anyone to whom she wrote a check.  Couldn't hurt.

Dave


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 14, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> There's so little danger in stealing the identity of a deceased person on a closed account, that I'd pitch 'em. Unless you are shredding a ton of other stuff (using a commercial- truck mounted shredder that's going to a recycler) anyway, don't worry about it. JMO
> 
> Jim Ricks



No, no one would EVER attempt to steal the identity of a deceased person.  What an absurd idea to even think of it.  (please read this statement with the sarcasm from which it was intended)   

My vote is to NOT follow the above suggestion!


----------



## keninny (Sep 14, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> No, no one would EVER attempt to steal the identity of a deceased person.  What an absurd idea to even think of it.  (please read this statement with the sarcasm from which it was intended)
> 
> My vote is to NOT follow the above suggestion!




I agree, always good to shred.  Better safe than sorry.  Besides, it will add more bulk to the shredded pile so if someone was to actually attempt to reassemble anything they would be dealing with thousands of additional puzzle pieces.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 14, 2010)

I would shred them all. Case in point, I can still remember a closed bank in major city where an employee cash over one checks before some one remember that this bank was closed over ten years ago. A true case.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 14, 2010)

I still maintain that under the posted circumstances, unless the OP was shredding a bunch of other stuff, I wouldn't bother. I can imagine a call from a (bank, creditor, business) that they had a check from _____ and it bounced for 'No Account'. You say 'Gee, sorry, Mom passed x/xx/xxxx and that account sure IS closed'.

We shred all kinds of paper around here, so I'm no stranger to disposing of paper clutter with names and numbers on it, but in the overall scheme of things, this one is very low risk. Shred if you want, but if it goes into the big-wheeled bin, don't lose any sleep over it.

Jim


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 14, 2010)

DebBrown said:


> I have boxes of canceled checks that my mother saved for years.  She passed away last December and the accounts are now closed.  DH would like to shred everything but I can't imagine what risk there is in just tossing it all.
> 
> Deb




 I will turn your question around and ask you why you wouldn't want to shred them?  

 Only reason I can think of would be to keep a few if its for memories or if the check was written to someone famous and might be worth something. 

 I know years ago I went through a box of checks of my father and cut them all up. Why take any chance of someone getting any information that someday might come back to bite you? 

 PHILL12


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 14, 2010)

Count me in the shred-it group.  I shred anything and everything that has name and/or address information on it.


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 14, 2010)

Phill12 said:


> I will turn your question around and ask you why you wouldn't want to shred them?
> 
> PHILL12



Pure laziness.  Maybe I can get my granddaughter to do it.  She likes the paper shredder.  I have no interest in sitting and feeding thousands of pieces of paper into that thing.

I still don't feel that there is much of a risk.  No one can ruin mom's credit these days.  

I appreciate all the input!

Deb


----------



## Pat H (Sep 14, 2010)

Just throw them out. Crooks don't need real account #'s to do fraud. They just make them up and print counterfeit checks. The checks don't have her SSN # so all they have is a name and address. I wouldn't bother to shred them.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a shredder sitting next to my computer desk.
Nearly every doc we have, 'cept official records, ends up in it.

Put a bank's routing number together with an account number
and there's no telling what mischief could be done. Shred 'em.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 14, 2010)

Pat H said:


> Just throw them out. Crooks don't need real account #'s to do fraud. They just make them up and print counterfeit checks. The checks don't have her SSN # so all they have is a name and address. I wouldn't bother to shred them.


I'd go with the advice from this professional bank fraud investigator.


----------

